

Show HN: GetToLike.me - a place to meet people with similar interests - andyhin

Just finished this over the last few weekends, wanted to get this in front of a few users.<p>A few things:<p>- There are no users as of me posting this.<p>- Add "Hacker News" to your interests once you've signed up. It'll allow us to see each other.<p>- You will only see other users with similar interests.<p>- Only common interests will be revealed.<p>Let me know any feedback/suggestions/bugs/idea sucks, etc.
======
nyellin
Cool. I think meeting new people (not necessarily for dating) is one area that
social networks still haven't perfected. I predict that interest-based social
networks will gain popularity as people grow tired of their junk-ridden
Facebook feeds and start to look for people they can communicate with about
topics they care about, rather than topics that their friends care about.

~~~
nmaio
Agreed. But it's hard because most people are one way communicators. They
truly don't listen to the other person they're interacting with; instead they
just want to get around to talking about themselves. Actually, that's why
Facebook and Twitter work so well - they're self-broadcasting stations.

------
irrationaljared
Nice, I like the idea. I've been exploring something similar on
<http://www.thematchinggame.com> (it's only visible after you register), but I
think there's a lot of room for an interest specific site, especially one
that's not focused on dating.

I would suggest giving people a little more to play with up front. I'm hugely
against not engaging people in some way at the start. There is the curiosity
factor with a blank sign up page, but from my experience with various sites
(<http://about.me/jaredcosulich>), giving people something to play with
without registering does a lot better.

~~~
andyhin
Dude, love your site! Great concept.

~~~
irrationaljared
Thanks :) Just trying to get it off the ground...

------
mikerhoads
Cool idea, seems like facebook makes their recommendations based only on
mutual friends, which is great for connecting to other friends or people in
your network. This interest based approach would do a better job of meeting
brand new people altogether.

------
Limes102
I think showing only the people who have a mutual interest is good, but I
disagree with hiding the rest of their interests with people who are actually
able to view their profile.

Perhaps think of it more the 'Like' button on Facebook

------
andyhin
Click me: <http://www.gettolike.me>

------
nyellin
Why does your app need access to my pictures and videos? That creeps me out.

~~~
andyhin
Good point. I actually added that in because I initially wanted to allow users
to select which profile picture they wanted to use. But I decided to drop that
feature for the MVP. I've updated the FB permission request.

------
znt
Whoah I logged in using FB and it converted my surname from 'Başçıl' to
'BaÅŸÃ§Ä±l'. I can't even read the new version let alone pronounce it. And I
cannot edit the field, it's grayed out.

~~~
andyhin
Thanks for letting me know. I'll try to look into this tonight.

------
notintokyo
I spent way too long trying to get my likes to conform to allowed characters.
It doesn't like periods in them or unicode characters, so I had delete 30% of
my likes.

~~~
andyhin
Thanks for the feedback. Had a few users report this :(

I'll try to address this later today...

------
silent1mezzo
When setting dates and stuff the Year and Day fields are switched...

~~~
andyhin
Whoops. Fixed :)

------
octal
No programmers have signed up yet. :/

~~~
silent1mezzo
There's 3 of us now :P

